# What Are Your Choices For The Greatest  TV Show, Creators Producers And Writers of All Time ?



## BAYLOR (Feb 19, 2016)

Which are the greatest in those categories what is that makes them so noteworthy?   This topic covers shows past and present and all the tv show genres.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Feb 28, 2016)

I'll start us off:

Gene Roddenberry - Because STAR TREK.
Aaron Sorkin - Some of the best and sharpest dialogue-writing in the business.
Joss Whedon - Because BUFFY.
Rod Serling - Because TWILIGHT ZONE.


----------



## pambaddeley (Feb 28, 2016)

In the writer category, I'd like to nominate:
Peter J Hammond, who created the iconic 'Ace of Wands' series in the 70s and has been responsible for a lot of UK TV drama, usually with a quirky slant - Peter J. Hammond - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Nigel Kneale for Quatermass, and his other great one off dramas, mainly SF/fantasy/horror such as 'The Stone Tape' (and his influence on other writers and on show creators) - Nigel Kneale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rodders (Feb 28, 2016)

For me, JMS (there's no way I can spell that surname.) Babylon 5 was a tour de force in episodic television and story telling. 

Gene Roddenberry. Star Trek remains one of the greatest sf and TV creations ever. 

Gerry Anderson. He ruled my childhood.


----------



## pambaddeley (Feb 29, 2016)

pambaddeley said:


> In the writer category, I'd like to nominate:
> Peter J Hammond, who created the iconic 'Ace of Wands' series in the 70s and has been responsible for a lot of UK TV drama, usually with a quirky slant - Peter J. Hammond - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Nigel Kneale for Quatermass, and his other great one off dramas, mainly SF/fantasy/horror such as 'The Stone Tape' (and his influence on other writers and on show creators) - Nigel Kneale - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Just correcting my own post - I meant to say P J Hammond wrote for Ace of Wands and created 'Sapphire and Steel', another fave of mine.

I agree also the others posted above, and would add to those Verity Lambert, first producer of Doctor Who.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 5, 2016)

JMS 
Nigel Kneale
Rod  Serling
Ron Moore


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 21, 2016)

Josh Whedon definitely.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 22, 2016)

Glen A. Larson. 

Irwin Allen.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Mar 22, 2016)

I, Claudius. I especially liked Sian Phillips as Livia. 

It's the opposite of lots of modern TV. Poor effects/makeup/sets/wardrobe, but fantastic acting throughout.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 22, 2016)

I'd also like to add the guys that did Airplane and all of the spoof movies that came from it. (Was it Zuckerberg?) Most of them weren't my cup of tea, but Airplane, Airplane II and some others were genuinely funny. 

I'd also like to add Mel Brooks too.


----------



## BAYLOR (Mar 23, 2016)

Rodders said:


> I'd also like to add the guys that did Airplane and all of the spoof movies that came from it. (Was it Zuckerberg?) Most of them weren't my cup of tea, but Airplane, Airplane II and some others were genuinely funny.
> 
> I'd also like to add Mel Brooks too.



There was a Police  Squad tv series which lasted about 6 episodes . It was the basis of the Police squad movies.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 30, 2016)

Rodders said:


> Glen A. Larson.
> 
> Irwin Allen.




Both very imaginative and prolific.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 10, 2016)

thaddeus6th said:


> I, Claudius. I especially liked Sian Phillips as Livia.
> 
> It's the opposite of lots of modern TV. Poor effects/makeup/sets/wardrobe, but fantastic acting throughout.



Agreed.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Dec 11, 2016)

Babylon 5 has been mentioned (created by J. Michael Straczynski)

For me a close second would be Burn Notice (created by Matt Nix)

In short, I enjoyed the character growth and an overall story arc.


----------



## HanaBi (Dec 11, 2016)

The Bluestocking said:


> I'll start us off:
> 
> Gene Roddenberry - Because STAR TREK.
> Aaron Sorkin - Some of the best and sharpest dialogue-writing in the business.
> ...



Aaron Sorkin in particular! Audacious writer, especially during his 4 season stint for the political drama "*The West Wing*" - which remains my favourite, and oft-repeated, TV drama series thus far.

Ray Galton & Alan Simpson, screenwriters for my 2nd favourite comedy show, "*Steptoe and Son*"

Anthony Jay and Jonathan Lynn, writers for my favourite comedy show(s), "*Yes, Minister*" and "*Yes, Prime Minister*"

Writer, producer and narrator, Carl Sagan, for his wonderful "*Cosmos*" book and follow-up TV series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jul 1, 2019)

TWErvin2 said:


> Babylon 5 has been mentioned (created by J. Michael Straczynski)
> 
> For me a close second would be Burn Notice (created by Matt Nix)
> 
> In short, I enjoyed the character growth and an overall story arc.



Agreed.


----------

